# Star Of The Wave



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Has anyone got the career details of STAR OF THE WAVE O/N139831
ex W S BURTON built by Hall Russell Aberdeen, March 1917, 324 t. Owned 1938 by Walker Steam Trawling Aberdeen. Hired by the RN as a M/S 1940 to 1945.
The last I have is from Olsens 1947. A60? owned by G R Purdy Trawlers, North Shields.

NOT to confused with STAR OF THE WAVE O/N 118185 which foundered on a sandbank 10/1/1926.

Thanks and regards
Roger


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

STAR OF THE WAVE. 139831. 1917/234.	A60.	Hall Russell 596. MS 17/19. ex W.S.Burton HL86/35. MS 40/46. r.n. Lynne Purdy 46. Scrapped 8/62 Ghent.
Not a lot but you are welcome............WLH


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Walter,
Thanks for the information. I trust you are well. Good to see you posting again. 

regards
Roger


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a copy of the entrance for the ship at the Aberdeen built ships website. (aberdeenships.com)

Name W.S. BURTON 
Type STEAM TRAWLER 
Date 1917 
Description Yard Number: 596
Renamed: Star of the Wave, Lynne Purdy (1947)
Requisitioned in April 1917 and converted to minesweeper. Returned to owners, 1919. Owned later by Walker S T F Co. Ltd, Aberdeen and renamed 'Star of the Wave' A60.
Requisitioned in March 1940 and converted to minesweeper. Returned to owners, 1946.
Owned in 1943 by G R Purdy Ltd, North Shields. 
In 1947, renamed 'Lynne Purdy'. 
Owner Robert H Davison & Co., Hartlepool HL86 
Builder Hall Russell 
Dimensions Overall: 13 3/12 x 22 1/12 x 122 1/3ft (4 1/16 x 6 11/16 x 37 3/16m)
Gross Tonnage: 234ton (237744kg) 

Birgir Thorisson


----------

